# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  كﻻم    جميل

## ابو همام

*تنفس             بى ﻻ اله  الا الله
وعاتب نفسك      باستغفر  الله
وتالم          بى    يالله  لك   الحمد
وتعجب         بسبحان    الله 
وافرح        بالصلاة  على  رسول  الله
واحزن   بى    انا  لله   وانا    اليه   راجعون 
واكسر  سم  عينك    بى ماشاء  الله  وﻻ قوة  الابالله
وابدا  بى  بسم   الله 
واختم   بالحمد لله  

اسال   الله   ان   يرضى   عنى    وعنكم   جميعا
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

تنفس             بى ﻻ اله  الا الله
وعاتب نفسك      باستغفر  الله
وتالم          بى    يالله  لك   الحمد
وتعجب         بسبحان    الله 
وافرح        بالصلاة  على  رسول  الله
واحزن   بى    انا  لله   وانا    اليه   راجعون 
واكسر  سم  عينك    بى ماشاء  الله  وﻻ فوة  الابالله
وابدا  بى  بسم   الله 
واختم   بالحمد لله  

اسال   الله   ان   يرضى   عنى    وعنكم   جميعا




يا  سلام  كلامك  درر 
بارك  الله  فيك  الأخ أبو  همام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

يا  سلام  كلامك  درر 
بارك  الله  فيك  الأخ أبو  همام




اسعدك ربى
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا 
الحبيب ابو همام




بارك  الله  فيك  كسﻻوى  اخوى
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



اللهم   امييين
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكور ابو همام وجعلها ربي في ميزان حسناتك.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا سلام على الروائع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نرجو عفوك ورضاك
بارك الله فيك ابو همام
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

مشكور ابو همام وجعلها ربي في ميزان حسناتك.



اللهم   امييين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا سلام على الروائع



الروعه  مرورك  يادوك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم نرجو عفوك ورضاك

بارك الله فيك ابو همام



ربى  يسعدك  فى  الدارين
                        	*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*جزيت خيرا اخي ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*كلام جميل بحق
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصام احمد ابراهيم
					

جزيت خيرا اخي ابو همام



بارك  الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

كلام جميل بحق



الاجمل  مرورك
                        	*

----------

